# Do you have a Saw board (AKA - circular saw guide)



## Niki (23 Aug 2007)

Good day

....If you don't have the Saw board, you can make this jig from Plywood/Melamine/MDF.

I have one and instead of making a special board for cutting tapers, I used it as "double function" (you know that I love them cheap, easy and fast)

The idea is not new and has many versions...this one is my version...

Well, enough words...you have 34 pictures to see... 

Best regards
niki


```
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/06.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/07.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/08.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/09.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/10.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/11.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/12.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/13.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/14.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/15.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/16.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/17.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/18.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/19.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/20.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/21.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/22.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/23.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/24.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/25.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/26.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/27.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/28.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/29.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/30.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/31.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/32.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/33.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb151/matsukawa/Tapers/34.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## RogerM (23 Aug 2007)

Niki - what can I say? Another great idea to plagiarise! I for one am always grateful for the time and care you put in to your posts. They must be time consuming to prepare, but very definitely worthwhile. Thank you.


----------



## Niki (24 Aug 2007)

Thank you Roger

It does take time but, it's part of the hobby....otherwise, I shall end-up working all day in the garage... 

Regards
niki


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Aug 2007)

Hi Niki

Thank you for another excellent post. I just love the simplicity.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## brianhabby (24 Aug 2007)

Hi Niki

Thanks for the effort you've put into this post. A very useful jig.

regards

Brian


----------



## Niki (24 Aug 2007)

Thank you Neil and Brian

Neil
"Simple" is my middle name...no, I just invented it now, actually, I don't have middle name  ...but, I also don't have the resources and knowledge to make it more sophisticated  

Regards
niki


----------

